# weird question



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

OK so I was wondering can a doe become pregnant while she is still nursing? One of my pygmies was STILL allowing her little girl to nurse at 5 1/2 months  They were running with a buck and last time she was pregnant she didn't show alot but threw triplets and I am confused as to wether or not she might be preggo!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes they can!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

i have a doe in milk milk in the morning she had baby boy at lunch . did not know she was pregnant .


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The little girl could get pregnant too, and is probably too young for it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they can get pregnant while still nursing, and like lissablack said, the kid can get pregnant too.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yes... I have a 2 YEAR OLD who is STILL nursing off of her mother!!!! X( Which means I don't get much milk off of her. lol


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

I no longer have the little girl but she was nursing and very young when the billy was breaking out and running at least several hours a day with the big girls.


----------



## snyder1973 (Feb 19, 2011)

sblueram6 said:


> i have a doe in milk milk in the morning she had baby boy at lunch . did not know she was pregnant .


 OH my goodness :shocked: Quite a suprise!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.. they can.....


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

[/quote]
OH my goodness :shocked: Quite a suprise![/quote]
the day she kided she gave 1 gal. milk .today she gave 1 gal .milk. 3 months after kiding . :stars:


----------

